# spring spacers....



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i know how alot of yall feel about spring spacers but i already got sag to the point that my tires are rubbing in the back. question is, is there a better alternative???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

New springs?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i cant make new springs in my shop...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.... Well spacers might help some but, I think they would only help for a little while. your springs are already loosing their strength, compressing them more seems like would only make them ware out a little faster. But you would get a little height back for a while.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

smaller tires, lose weight, air bags, shackles, trade it in on a brute.......just a few suggestions


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i cant afford a new brute... lol and i would NEVER get rid of the 400!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

If you can make spring spacers i would do that, it wont cost you anything.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

probably will, was just looking for some opinions/suggestions from some intuitive minds.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Any idea on the diameter/length of your springs? May be able to find something fairly cheap that you could replace your worn springs with.... (Maybe someones unwanted factory brute springs or something)
Also, I'm not gonna argue with anybody that spring spacers are good/bad...but I've used them in the past and currently have some 1" my front springs with them turned all the way down just to make the shock stand all the way up and not have that lil sag spot at the top. 
I'd say use them till you come up with a better solution.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

well i've heard of people using polaris sportsman springs in ACs and it giving a little lift, also i know the MP springs are 1" longer than the regular AC springs...


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Does High Lifter make springs for your Kitty.Thats what i plan on doing.Adds a inch of lift and there ALOT stiffer than OEM.Suprised no one has mentioned that yet.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I looked at em but from what i hear is they are Junk. Also that they wear out faster than the stock springs.


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

MMM never heard that before?Might do some more digging those before i spend the money.But as far as your ?.Yes i would just add 2" spacers.It will add lift and tighten then bike back up.Or since you got a shop just find some shocks that look cool and perform well and fab them to your bike.LOL


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

If people can run Sportsman springs couldnt you run ranger springs then? I know a few people with sportmans that run ranger springs. Makes a difference on them. Might be to tight of a fit for an arctic cat though. Get the ol log truck ride.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I just came in from my first ride with my 1.5" spacers. I figured id try them while I was there installing Kujo bushings. It really tightened it up. I am suprised how much it looks higher. I say, for the money, its worth trying.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

LM83 said:


> If people can run Sportsman springs couldnt you run ranger springs then? I know a few people with sportmans that run ranger springs. Makes a difference on them. Might be to tight of a fit for an arctic cat though. Get the ol log truck ride.


The ol AC already rides like a one horse buggy! lol... i think that the ranger springs might bottom the shock out.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> The ol AC already rides like a one horse buggy! lol... i think that the ranger springs might bottom the shock out.


 Lol I understand!!! My brute rides like crap with the 05 springs, ah what we will put up with for more gc


----------



## B&C Racing (Jan 15, 2011)

If you looking for HL products then let us know as we are a HL Dealer.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i keep hearing that hl is junk but i have to disagree with that


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> i keep hearing that hl is junk but i have to disagree with that


Depends on what u consider junk. They make the ride rougher and tend to wear out faster than stock so that's y I don't like them. U can get the same effect from the cheaper spring spacers if u want to save money


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

^thats what im screamin. and i was just talkin about their springs, not any of their other products.


----------

